# Protein Pills for Dog



## PaperBoy (Aug 29, 2011)

My Vet told me I could give my dog protein pills to supplement his diet. I have noticed an increase in his overall mood, however he is going to the bathroom more frequently and some foods seem to upset his stomach (diarrhea and gas). Anyone have suggestions for a lighter pill or some alternative (which I would prefer).


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

I never heard of giving dogs protein pills.


----------



## PaperBoy (Aug 29, 2011)

I have the feeling my vet was simply trying to get me to buy into a new product being offered by her office. Anyone else have experience with this issue?


----------



## abi88 (Jul 2, 2008)

What are you feeding your dog? What breed is he, how old is he and how much exercise does he get? 
I would never supplement protein via a pill for a carnivore! They deserve REAL animal protein!


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I don't even know what protein pills are. Do you have a link to the product, or even just tell us what it says on the label?

I suppose I might be inclined to call a good, meat-based kibble "protein pills". What food is he currently on?


----------



## PaperBoy (Aug 29, 2011)

It's a husky and gets a lot of exercise. I usually feed my dog standard dog food from Pet Supplies Plus but the vet wanted some additional protein.


----------



## abi88 (Jul 2, 2008)

Willowy said:


> I don't even know what protein pills are. Do you have a link to the product, or even just tell us what it says on the label?
> 
> I suppose I might be inclined to call a good, meat-based kibble "protein pills". What food is he currently on?


I also would be interested in knowing what brand it is, what the product really is for. 



PaperBoy said:


> It's a husky and gets a lot of exercise. * I usually feed my dog standard dog food from Pet Supplies Plus* but the vet wanted some additional protein.


There are really SOOO many foods available that it is impossible for us to help you know if your dog needs to change foods, or have anything added without knowing what food he eats currently.

I would suggest feeding him a good grain free food like Taste of the Wild, though. He will eat less of it, his poop will be less then on food with grain(if fed properly) and it is more species appropriate.


and I would run, not walk but RUN, away from ANY vet who would want to give my dog protein in a pill rather then just better food!


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Um, yeah, Pet Supplies Plus sells a zillion different brands, and probably most of them are "standard". What brand specifically?

I really would like to know what these pills are. Can you post what it says on the bottle?


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Could it be an amino acid supplement? Amino acids are the building blocks of protein. Taurine and carnitine could be used for dogs with heart or seizure disorders.


----------



## HerdersForMe (Jul 26, 2011)

I had never heard of a protein supplement for dogs either so I did a quick Google search and indeed there are a few products out there. They all claim to be beneficial in filling the gaps that dog food leaves behind. Seems very gimmicky and completely useless if you are feeding your dog properly.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I have heard of supplementing a working dog's diet with protein powder. It's mostly done by hunters and others who need a cheap source of higher protein. But I just never heard of protein pills, and it's sort of annoying that a VET would recommend such things.


----------



## KuroSaya (Jun 3, 2011)

I'd rather add caned sardines, mackerel, cooked meats, caned dog food, and egg to add onto the kibble for extra protein plus for variety..

What kind of kibble do you feed? ToTw, nature's variety, blue buffalo, wellness, wellness core etc.?

Is your husky working like sled dog type or getting tons of exercise? 

Maybe do a raw meal for dinner instead of kibble a few days a week? 

Chicken quarter is big enough for Bella my parent's 55lb boxer. I sometimes give her a bit of beef tongue, heart, or little piece of liver.

Bella also handles pork ribs, lamb ribs, and turkey necks OK.

Raw not your thing buying ground or boneless beef, chicken, or turkey might be nice thing to cook to add a bit on the kibble?


----------

